# yummy cake!



## myasmumma

soo..im bored so i thought id make a post and show my wedding cake..what does yours look like..if you are not yet married post a pic of something that you want :flower:

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/251211_235617019785454_100000114738327_1113193_5916914_n.jpg
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/264676_10150234265615248_634125247_7892222_2644761_n.jpg


----------



## myasmumma

no one?


----------



## Squidge

That cake is gorgeous! Very similar to one I'd picked for when me and OH finally set a date :haha:


----------



## myasmumma

thank you :flower: my auntie made it for me as a gift.. i loved it..i hate fruit cake so as something different my auntie did neapolitan sponge bottom was vanilla..middle chocolate..and the top was strawberry..it was such a hit!


----------



## mummymunch

where did you get your topper? x


----------



## myasmumma

she got them from ebay and added swarovski crystals to it with cake glue :)


----------



## bdawn8403

Here is mine. 

The sheet cake was half chocolate and half white and the smaller one (our cake) was banana. Nobody was allowed to touch it :haha: 

I loved the edible glitter on it that made it all sparkly and the fact they put the black on it to match my dress and my theme of black and white.
 



Attached Files:







wedding cake.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## junemomma09

Lovely cake!!! You're fortunate to have someone so talented to make your cake. They are so expensive.


----------



## can2012

I'll post a pic of mine when I get married.


----------



## myasmumma

bdawn8403 said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> The sheet cake was half chocolate and half white and the smaller one (our cake) was banana. Nobody was allowed to touch it :haha:
> 
> I loved the edible glitter on it that made it all sparkly and the fact they put the black on it to match my dress and my theme of black and white.

aww that lovely :) i like the idea of your own little cake :thumbup: my auntie says working with black and white icing is the worst as you have to be really precise with where you add the black as it will smudge and destroy the white..i love the black white theme :)


----------



## bdawn8403

myasmumma said:


> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> Here is mine.
> 
> The sheet cake was half chocolate and half white and the smaller one (our cake) was banana. Nobody was allowed to touch it :haha:
> 
> I loved the edible glitter on it that made it all sparkly and the fact they put the black on it to match my dress and my theme of black and white.
> 
> aww that lovely :) i like the idea of your own little cake :thumbup: my auntie says working with black and white icing is the worst as you have to be really precise with where you add the black as it will smudge and destroy the white..i love the black white theme :)Click to expand...

Yeah my grandma's husband threatened to go and cut a piece and my mom told him if he does he'll have hell to pay with me. The banana cake was SO GOOD! The other I didn't care too much for, however, I didn't taste it until after the honeymoon so like 4 days later :haha:

A lot of people wanted my banana cake.


----------



## myasmumma

bdawn8403 said:


> myasmumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> Here is mine.
> 
> The sheet cake was half chocolate and half white and the smaller one (our cake) was banana. Nobody was allowed to touch it :haha:
> 
> I loved the edible glitter on it that made it all sparkly and the fact they put the black on it to match my dress and my theme of black and white.
> 
> aww that lovely :) i like the idea of your own little cake :thumbup: my auntie says working with black and white icing is the worst as you have to be really precise with where you add the black as it will smudge and destroy the white..i love the black white theme :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah my grandma's husband threatened to go and cut a piece and my mom told him if he does he'll have hell to pay with me. The banana cake was SO GOOD! The other I didn't care too much for, however, I didn't taste it until after the honeymoon so like 4 days later :haha:
> 
> A lot of people wanted my banana cake.Click to expand...

lol and why not! glad you had it to yourselves at least you definately had cake..i didnt have any until a few days after either..i never even got to try the strawberry sponge..so good for you having what you wanted :)


----------



## bdawn8403

All the cake I had that day was the piece that you feed to each other. I had some at home after the honeymoon but it was really good. Even the piece we saved for a year was good a year later. Was told by a couple of people it was the best wedding cake they ever had. Glad I decided to go with a newly opened bakery.


----------



## cassysuri2010

im cheating and getting this one - theres just something about it that I love. 
https://www.waitrose.com/shop/Produ...late+Wedding+Cake+%25252D+Gold+%25252D+2+Tier


----------



## myasmumma

cassysuri2010 said:


> im cheating and getting this one - theres just something about it that I love.
> https://www.waitrose.com/shop/Produ...late+Wedding+Cake+%25252D+Gold+%25252D+2+Tier

oo that looks delish! i can understand why you'd love it..very reasonable price too


----------



## lauren loo

this is the cake im getting made..took a pic out of the catalog so its not that clear
https://i41.tinypic.com/3495l4n.jpg


----------



## EmmyReece

I want something like this, but with the cake to cut on a separate stand so there's less chance of it toppling over :haha:

https://www.sugarcraftedcakes.co.uk/images/Pink%20&%20white%20butterfly%20cupcakes%20picture.JPG

but for the cupcakes to look more like this

https://www.thecupcakeblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Pink-Victorian-Cupcakes.png


----------



## lilysmum2

We are having a very OTT wedding, with our colour theme as fuschia, black and white. I am looking at ideas of these types....

https://images.pinkcakebox.com/cake806.jpg

https://www.justdessertsbylinda.com/gallery/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=298&g2_serialNumber=2

https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT8tHPQ_2E9iUlH7vFWInZcP65QEDsf1E-D2bXusvSq9567IvidUQ

Something simular anyway :blush::blush:


----------



## riveragolden

I just love this thread..The cake is looking fab... i like the idea of your own little cake..What I like most in the cake is its icing...


----------



## can2012

lilysmum2 said:


> We are having a very OTT wedding, with our colour theme as fuschia, black and white. I am looking at ideas of these types....
> 
> https://images.pinkcakebox.com/cake806.jpg
> 
> https://www.justdessertsbylinda.com/gallery/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=298&g2_serialNumber=2
> 
> https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT8tHPQ_2E9iUlH7vFWInZcP65QEDsf1E-D2bXusvSq9567IvidUQ
> 
> Something simular anyway :blush::blush:

That first link cake is amazing


----------



## myasmumma

lilysmum2 said:


> We are having a very OTT wedding, with our colour theme as fuschia, black and white. I am looking at ideas of these types....
> 
> https://images.pinkcakebox.com/cake806.jpg
> 
> https://www.justdessertsbylinda.com/gallery/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=298&g2_serialNumber=2
> 
> https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT8tHPQ_2E9iUlH7vFWInZcP65QEDsf1E-D2bXusvSq9567IvidUQ
> 
> Something simular anyway :blush::blush:

i LOVE the third one :thumbup:


----------



## lauren loo

myasmumma said:


> lilysmum2 said:
> 
> 
> We are having a very OTT wedding, with our colour theme as fuschia, black and white. I am looking at ideas of these types....
> 
> https://images.pinkcakebox.com/cake806.jpg
> 
> https://www.justdessertsbylinda.com/gallery/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=298&g2_serialNumber=2
> 
> https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT8tHPQ_2E9iUlH7vFWInZcP65QEDsf1E-D2bXusvSq9567IvidUQ
> 
> Something simular anyway :blush::blush:
> 
> i LOVE the third one :thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree i like the 3rd


----------



## lilysmum2

Im kinda stuck between the first and third! Very different cakes but i just love them!!!


----------



## myasmumma

lilysmum2 said:


> Im kinda stuck between the first and third! Very different cakes but i just love them!!!

i think they are both nice! but in my opinion i think it depends what kind of wedding your having whether it be traditional or more modern, i also think maybe the 1st cake is more suited to a bithday, but could be used in a more "modern day" wedding


----------



## bdawn8403

I agree. I think the first should be more for a birthday or baby shower or bachelorette party :haha:


----------



## lilysmum2

Haha yes! I think now you have all pointed that out it has put me off abit! so I am thinking of having the third one!! I do this its amazing!!xx


----------

